# Kenzo Mabuni?



## Grenadier (Jul 3, 2005)

Is Soke Kenzo Mabuni (of the Shi to Ryu style) OK?  I had briefly seen on another forum, someone claiming that he has passed away.  Can anyone confirm or deny this?  

Thanks.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 4, 2005)

Nevermind...  I got confirmation of his passing away.  RIP Mabuni Soke.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2005)

When was this?


----------



## TimoS (Jul 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> When was this?



26 June, apparently


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2005)

.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Apparently he left the sokeship to his daughter. This has to be a first in Japan. The other son Kenei,which runs the Shito kai, is still around.  After the father died(Kenwa), both claimed to be the inheriter of the Shito ryu style. They splintered and Kenei started the Shito kai branch and Kenzo held the name  Seito Shito ryu.  Perhaps I have that backwards.  Anyway. I am sorry to hear about Mabuni Kenzo Soke's passing.*


----------



## green meanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Rest in peace.  :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2006)

*  .*


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 15, 2006)

RIP Mabuni Sensei.  Your teachings will live on through the Shito Ryu networks.  Thank you for your time and dedication to Karate-Do and all that your gave us.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 16, 2006)

twendkata71 said:
			
		

> *Apparently he left the sokeship to his daughter. This has to be a first in Japan. The other son Kenei,which runs the Shito kai, is still around. After the father died(Kenwa), both claimed to be the inheriter of the Shito ryu style. They splintered and Kenei started the Shito kai branch and Kenzo held the name Seito Shito ryu. Perhaps I have that backwards. Anyway. I am sorry to hear about Mabuni Kenzo Soke's passing.*


 

Thanks for the updates, twendkata71.


----------

